# Royal Pythons Eggs Tubs Size



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I am expecting eggs in a few weeks what size tubs do you use to place the eggs in. 

Best substarte for eggs. Vermiculite mix?

Trying to find out before hand as i am not sure they will fit in my incubator it was made for corn snakes and bearded dragons eggs.


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

i used 3 litre rubs last year they hold about 6 or 7 eggs but it does depend on how many eggs you have and how there layed to how big the box is


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

What is the size roughly in cm is your tub?

I know clutch size would vary alot depends how eggs are stuck together and how many.

The tubs i have been using are 27 X 15 X 10 CM. These i dont think will be bigger enough. Other tubs i have to hand are small contico. These would fit in the incubator if i remove glass to get them in.

Best case would i have 4 clutches of royals this season.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

I use 9l rubs


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Clarky_man said:


> What is the size roughly in cm is your tub?
> 
> I know clutch size would vary alot depends how eggs are stuck together and how many.
> 
> ...


there 24 x 18 x 16 and i can get 4 into a beer fridge



ink&reps said:


> I use 9l rubs


and if your wondering 9l ones are 40 x 26 x 16


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

lee anderson said:


> i used 3 litre rubs last year they hold about 6 or 7 eggs but it does depend on how many eggs you have and how there layed to how big the box is


you got 7 royal eggs in a 3L RUB?

Must have been a squeeze.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

markhill said:


> you got 7 royal eggs in a 3L RUB?
> 
> Must have been a squeeze.


agree

i use 5L for 7/8 egg clutches , IDEAL , havent had bigger yet but always ready with 9L too


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

markhill said:


> you got 7 royal eggs in a 3L RUB?
> 
> Must have been a squeeze.


no i got 6 in one and yes it was a squeeze but if there piled up you can just do it hence why i said it dependes how there layed


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Use a 9 L rub so you have plenty of room


----------

